# Chuyen ban standee



## sieutocviet4 (5/5/20)

Trong các dịch vụ quảng cáo, Standee ắt hẳn là sản phẩm mang tính thương mại hấp dẫn và thu hút nhất hiện này. Standee luôn là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu cho các đơn vị doanh nghiệp để tạo sự kiện tri ân người tiêu dùng, chương trình khuyến mại về các dòng sản phẩm độc đáo. Hãy cùng công ty in Standee Truyền Thông Thành Phố tìm hiểu thêm tất tần tật về dịch vụ in standee để mang lại cho thương hiệu của bạn theo cách chuyên nghiệp nhất.




Standee là gì?

Có rất nhiều tên gọi phổ biến về hình hài kích thước như kệ, giá đỡ nhưng chung quy tất cả chúng đều là Standee.

Standee là vật dụng chuyên ứng dụng cho chiến dịch marketing, thiết kế khung chữ X có giá đỡ. Ta có thể treo poster, các mẫu giấy in ấn lên giá đỡ đó. Thích hợp với mọi không gian hơn các bảng quảng bá to tướng phức tạp treo mọi nơi, Standee rất gọn gàng và nhẹ nên việc di chuyển không phải là vấn đề. Bạn có thể Standee đến bất cứ nơi nào muốn đặt bảng, có thể bỏ vào túi.







Sau khi in, standee hoạt động như thế nào?




Chỉ định nghĩa bình thường thì chúng ta cũng khó có thể hình dung rõ mục đích của Standee, tìm hiểu xem hoạt động của Standee diễn ra như thế nào nhé!

Khi cần thay đổi chiều cao, ta chỉ cần xoay trục trên và dưới. Lựa chọn tấm Standee có thể cao thu hút mọi người hoặc thấp mang lại cảm giác thân thiện đều có thể thoải mái tùy chỉnh theo ý muốn của chủ thể, đó chính là đặc điểm tuyệt vời mà chỉ có sản phẩm này mang lại.




Công dụng mà in Standee mang lại





Được thiết kế để phục vụ cho mục đích marketing quảng bá thương hiệu khác nhau nên các khung Standee cũng dựa vào đó mà cho ra nhiều kiểu dáng đa dạng để đáp ứng cho sản phẩm được quảng bá. Với thông điệp và hình ảnh được in trên Standee, nhiệm vụ của nó là mang đến sức hút đối với đối tượng quan tâm về sản phẩm được in trên đó chứ không đơn giản chỉ mang tính chất trưng bày đơn giản như các vật dụng khác.

Ngoài giới thiệu sản phẩm, Standee còn mang ý nghĩa giới thiệu về các sự kiện, chương trình sắp diễn ra của đơn vị tổ chức. Trên đó sẽ được in đầy đủ thông tin chi tiết về cách thức mua hàng cũng như giải đáp thắc mắc của khách hàng về sản phẩm, mang lại hiệu quả tốt hơn.

Nơi mà Standee mang lại công dụng hiệu quả nhất là các nơi như tiệc sự kiện, hội nghị, các gian hàng khai trương, trung tâm thương mại,... xuất hiện gần gũi nơi đông người qua lại nên những thông tin được in trên Standee sẽ bảo đảm dễ hiểu và dễ nhớ trong tiềm thức của khách hàng.




Standee thường được sử dụng ở đâu?




Ngoài những địa điểm cụ thể trên thì Standee còn thích hợp để sử dụng trong các rạp chiếu phim, hội chợ, các buổi sự kiện tổng hợp để mareting sản phẩm mới.




Các loại Standee có mặt trên thị trường hiện nay




In Standee dạng chữ X





Như cái tên, loại Standee này có giá đỡ bằng 2 chân chéo bắt với nhau thành hình chữ X, 2 chân này có thể làm từ nhựa hoặc kim loại khác nhau tùy vào thiết kế và sở thích. 4 đầu của chữ X sẽ có nhiệm vụ căng tấm bạt quảng báo để mọi người có thể trông thấy.

Trong các hội trường đám tiệc, đằng trước những gian hàng là những nơi ưu tiên thích hợp cho Standee chữ X.




In Standee cuốn


Đây là dạng Standee treo trên cột, tường hay còn gọi là Standee cuốn. Chúng được thiết kế 1 đầu để treo, nơi nào có đầu nhọn và nhỏ vừa đủ với cổ của Standee cuốn là bạn đều có thể treo nó lên được, rất thuận tiện trên nhiều địa hình.

Không giống với Standee chữ X có thể đặt dưới đất, trong Standee cuốn thì thanh cuốn thì vật không thể thiếu được. Khi đặt Standeee bạn cần phải trừ hao kích thước để vừa có thể treo mà vẫn bảo đảm thong tin được in trên Standee không bị che khuất để tiếp cận 100% chi tiết tới mọi người.

Những nơi cần tầm nhìn xa hoặc có móc treo thì Standee cuốn là thích hợp nhất. Standee cuốn cũng có thể được gắn ở ngoài đường phố như các cột đèn hay cây cối để gia tăng sự chú ý.




In Standee để bàn

Chúng ta sẽ rất ít thấy loại Standee này do tính chất của nó, còn có vẻ khó tin thì Standee rất to và dài thì làm sao có thể làm vật dụng để bàn được? Nhưng kì thực, đây lại là 1 loại Standee dạng nhỏ, khác với 2 kiểu Standee trên về kích thước độ dài cũng như độ rộng của nó. Kích thước của Standee rất nhỏ chỉ phù hợp khi sử dụng để bàn.




In standee ở đâu?

Để in pp Standee, in backdrop, treo cờ phướn thì Truyền Thông Thành Phố là sự lựa chọn đúng đắn cho bạn, mọi chi tiết vui lòng liên hệ:

Công ty TNHH Dịch vụ Truyền thông Thành Phố

Email: info@truyenthongthanhpho.com
Website: Công ty TNHH Dịch vụ Truyền thông Thành Phố
Hotline: 089.6633.323 (Tư vấn)

Trụ Sở: 240 đường 3 tháng 2, phường 12, quận 10, TPHCM
Xưởng in: 17 Lô H1, Đường số 40, KDC Tân Qui Đông, P.Tân Phong, Quận 7, TP.HCM

Sản Xuất: 6C Tú Xương Phường 7, Quận 3, Tp.HCM


----------

